# Do doves get dandruff?



## Cerazey (Jan 17, 2018)

I know it sounds really odd. But do they? I have a juvenile female laughing dove and when she preens she flakes tiny white flakes where she's standing. Should I be concerned about it??

Also she doesn't really eat her grit and hates water/bathing..? 

Wierd but generally happy bird. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most doves don't really like to bathe. They prefer to shower in the rain, or you could lightly mist her with water. All pigeons and doves do have a powder, which helps to water proof the feathers. They will take the grit only when needed.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

When very hot, they like to lie on a wet patch of sand, or even a damp fleezy blanket will do. Are you keeping her in an outside aviary? If so, you can put the sprayer on in there and she will enjoy the drops cooling her down. If she's inside the house, maybe you can put a damp blanket in front of a sunny window for her to lie on.


----------



## RussellO (Feb 25, 2015)

I would think its wax from their feathers.


----------

